# Reselling unwanted stuff... I'm looking for advice



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, as a bunch of us have been talking about in a different thread about train shows, the topic of buying in bulk came up. 

I understand buying in bulk is cheaper, as a college student I understand that buying the big bag paper towels is worth it. 

To retell the story from the other forum; a guy at a train show I was at offered a box of rolling stock for $30, but of the 30 or so cars, I only wanted 2. The man offered me $2 each. But $30 for the box divided by 30 cars isn't $2 a car!! So my thought is to just start buying rolling stock in bulk, pick out what I want (maybe fix up some others) and resell the rest on eBay or something. 

I wanna know what your thoughts are on this idea. If people really like the idea, and would maybe like to sell some of their own things, maybe even start up a modeltrainforum eBay page... I don't know. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Go for it...often you'll find you're being "paid" to take the ones you want by making a profit. Ebay averages $3-5 per car...


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I have purchased junk lots, just to get one item I need, and then decide what I may try and restore (if I think it's worth the hassle), or just resell what I don't want. It is a way to keep the parts value going, for people that do the same thing. It is basically a "Win-Win" situation!! 

I just purchased a group of Junkers just to get a Prewar 248 frame & motor, and the other stuff was 1 Ives frame, two American Flyer units, one loco/tender combo (needs parts to restore the motor), another frame/motor for a Prewar A/F electric, plus two very usable Lionel shells(224E& 261. I will most likely pass the other stuff on, and just keep the Lionel 248.


----------



## NWHOOSIER (Jan 6, 2016)

I am watching an ebay auction right now with the intention of reselling most everything except for 1 or 2 pieces and have used the same strategy when it comes to die cast cars. Many of time i have gotten what i wanted for free or very low cost by reselling. Of coarse you have to factor in your time to unload the excess and what venues you can use to sell the stuff.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Just be careful that the rest of the stuff that you don't want isn't just broken junk....nobody will buy that, or won't pay much anyway, and you'll be stuck with it....just be careful, that's all.....


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have found that it is easier to sell two cars that are similar than a single. This is often due to shipping. The cost to ship one is almost that of shipping two. It is a better deal to get two box cars for the price of shipping one. This said I also slightly discount the set of two by a $1 or so just to move it. There is a lot of rolling stock on EBay currently. They take a cut of each auction. You may want to post the cars in the for sale section here for a week or two prior to EBay. Each one sold here you have no fees to pay. Just remember good pictures make all the difference.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

That's the plan, post here first then post somewhere else. 

I'd also figure out what size flat rate shipping box fits what, and whatever fits in the box is included in the cost + shipping of course


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Aminnich said:


> That's the plan, post here first then post somewhere else.
> 
> I'd also figure out what size flat rate shipping box fits what, and whatever fits in the box is included in the cost + shipping of course


Also look at the flat rate padded envelopes. Two Athearn Blue Boxes fit side by side with room for padding in one of those. I have used these to place small boxes in when something is two large for a small flat rate box. Around $6 to ship.

USPS will send you free supplies via their website or give to you at the post office.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

At shows, i usually find the bulk deals without boxes...


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

If you buy in bulk you can find some great bargains. Whether you want to do it and resell depends. IF you have the time and think it worth your effort, you can re-sell the rolling stock you don't want individually or in small groups and make a little money. Enough that you make even minimum wage for your time overall? I don't don't know. Enough that you have a hobby you enjoy that pays for itself? Probably, IF you like re-selling and mailing stuff you re-sell. I know people who do. 

I'm one of those who doesn't, but that's just me.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I just bought a bunch of stuff off ebay, wanting only 1 engine. That engine has a value of about $75 bucks, and I bought the lot for $38 plus. When I received the lot, the seller also threw in a bunch of other things. I put 4 items on ebay, and have already just about re-couped my initial money spent. I'll get the engine I wanted for nothing... Life is good.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

My thought is to get a good supply of cars, then start grouping them and sell them in groups or 2-4 cars. Always picking out what I want and reselling the rest. I would research prices online and sell for a price that would either cover the initial cost or even give me a profit. This is going to be a whole other hobby for me. Except this one gives me money in the long run, hopefully


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan. I have often been tempted to do some of what you are contemplating myself. There is the potential to have the hobby pay for itself, or at least give back a little. But the best advice I have seen is to be careful, and not get stuck with more junk than sellable items. And the other thing - time spent - which so far has held me back.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree that you will not get paid back for the time spent. I prepare my auction stuff when watching TV. I can easily take a photo and type a description watching TV. Football game seem to have the most opportunities in them. I think %75 is commercials, half time, replays etc. A replay once is fine but seeing the catch 4 or 5 times is a bit much.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

It should not take too long to do this, but like you say, I can do it during commercials or when I need a break from calculus homework..


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I didnt want to start another topic just for a quick question

Im wondering if the box for a piece of rolling stock increases the resell value?


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Aminnich said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I didn't want to start another topic just for a quick question
> 
> I'm wondering if the box for a piece of rolling stock increases the resell value?


A lot of folks won't buy an item if it doesn't have the box. Sometimes the box is worth more then the train. Some boxes have sold for over a thousand dollars!
Don


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok thats good to know, thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Aminnich said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I didnt want to start another topic just for a quick question
> 
> Im wondering if the box for a piece of rolling stock increases the resell value?


All depends on what was in the box, and how old it is. Certain boxes are hard to find and rare as way back when they were tossed into the trash. Now, everything's "collectable".
Like don said, some of the OLD boxes command more bucks then the item that came in it.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

the thing I see the most of with the box is Tyco, is the extra buy or two worth the box?


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

A friend of mine only buys and sells engines and passenger cars, and mostly K Line. Sometimes he makes several hundred dollars on a set, or even one or two car add ons. He has been doing this for a long time, and knows the market. It's not easy to make a profit with rolling stock on the bay with the fees, but multiple items is the way to go. This forum has a buy, sell and trade section, and there are several Facebook sites, and other forums. Good luck, and be careful.
Don


----------

